# Instrumental Pickups SFTY3 7- and 8-string sets - seriously impressed!



## simonXsludge (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey guys.

I finally got around to try the Instrumental Pickups SFTY3 7- and 8-string pickups yesterday. I threw them into my pickup reference guitars and they completely blew me away like no other hi gain pickup I have tried so far.

When I installed them and just started to riff around, the immediate feel was just right. The SFTY3s are easily some of the most clear and articulate, yet clean sounding pickups. What does that mean? First of all, these things are brutal! Tons of midrange that cuts through the mix like a machete, extremely articulate low end with amazing string seperation and smooth high end without fizzle at the same time. You know how a lot of hot pickups sound kinda harsh and dirty in the high end? Those don't, they clean up so smoothely. The SFTY3s also sing like crazy, notes are just ringing out forever and pinch harmonics are a breeze.

Check out some clips I made with them:


*SFTY3-7*

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/riff-i-instrumental-pickups-sfty3-7[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/riff-ii-instrumental-pickups-sfty3-7[/SC]


*SFTY3-8*

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/riff-i-instrumental-pickups-sfty3-8[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/riff-ii-instrumental-pickups-sfty3-8[/SC]


I also added them to my 7- and 8-string shootouts:

7: https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/sets/7-string-pickup-shootout 
8: https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/sets/8-string-pickup-shootout


They also look killer:








I can't recommend these pickups enough. I will have a lot of replacing to do, because I definitely wanna throw more SFTY3s into all my main guitars. Add up Instrumental Pickups on Facebook and get your hands on a pickup or two if you like what you're hearing. You won't be disappointed. 




_PS: I'm not endorsed by them, so if it sounds like I'm trying to sell a product, it's only because I'm genuinely impressed and blown away by those things. I thought I should clarify that..._


----------



## thebunfather (Nov 19, 2014)

Dude!!! I've been using Instrumentals for almost 2 years now. Glad to see they're finally getting some recognition. I've been impressed with every pickup I've ever gotten from them. Those SFTY3's sound insanely good! I may have to sell off my BKP Warpig/Liquifire combo and pick up a set.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 19, 2014)

I've only heard of them a few months ago and had to try them for my pickup shootout. Ethan is a super legit dude and his pickups rule. I don't think I'll ever use a different pickup for hi gain stuff again. Let's hope he's gonna get more and more recognition!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 19, 2014)

Those clips sound pretty cool. But I have to say his pickups LOOK awesome. Which is weird for me to comment on or care about.


----------



## Fretless (Nov 20, 2014)

After hearing those clips just a little bit ago, I sent over a message to Ethan inquiring about getting a custom pickup made for me. The dude's awesome, quick to reply, and seems like a legitimately genuine fellow. (In other words expect to see me buying one some time).


----------



## Orgalmer (Nov 20, 2014)

I follow them on Instagram and yeah they do look amazing, glad to hear they sound the part too! I'm pretty keen on getting some for my guitars. Not sure if he does bass pickups as well but I'd be interested to see how they would turn out.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 20, 2014)

Orgalmer said:


> Not sure if he does bass pickups as well but I'd be interested to see how they would turn out.


I think he does. Hit him up!


----------



## Mike (Nov 20, 2014)

They do look and sound pretty awesome. My interest is piqued as I really need a new set of pickups for my DC800. Any idea what these roughly run price-wise. Info doesn't seem to be too readily available. Also does this guy only do business through facebook and instagram? Cause I don't have or do either of those things.


----------



## thebunfather (Nov 20, 2014)

Mike said:


> They do look and sound pretty awesome. My interest is piqued as I really need a new set of pickups for my DC800. Any idea what these roughly run price-wise. Info doesn't seem to be too readily available. Also does this guy only do business through facebook and instagram? Cause I don't have or do either of those things.



I'm not sure if he has another way to do business or not. However, I had a set of his pickups in my DC800 and loved them. I wouldn't hesitate!


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 21, 2014)

Mike said:


> Any idea what these roughly run price-wise. Info doesn't seem to be too readily available. Also does this guy only do business through facebook and instagram? Cause I don't have or do either of those things.


I think they are $130 a piece, but you might wanna make sure and check that with Ethan. I just recommended him to set up a BigCartel store or something along those lines. Feel free to send me your E-Mail adress in a private message and I will forward it to Ethan.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Jan 15, 2015)

These looks pretty killer and unique.. will check the sound files when I get off work. $130 though is a steal if they are as good as you guys say!


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Jan 24, 2015)

I need to try one. I've talked to Ethan at length and he is a super knowledgeable, good guy.


----------



## Vulgartrendkill (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi there,

I've been chatting to Ethan about getting a 7 string set of these and I was wondering if anyone has clean sound clips?

Thanks

Loving the sound of your clips Mr Sludge


----------



## thebunfather (Jan 29, 2015)

There has to be some, somewhere. Ethan might know where if you ask him. I have clean samples of some of his other pickups, but none of the SFTY3's. Hmmm.... Guess I better get a set of them, too.


----------



## Vulgartrendkill (Feb 3, 2015)

I just ordered a set for my Schecter Gryphon 7 from Ethan. I'm going to do a comparison with those and the duncan designed hb103 pups that are in there currently.

Super nice guy.

So stoked


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd love to know how they sound clean/clean up when you roll the volume down... I play what can basically be described as a mix between Dream Theater and Necrophagist lol But even though I play super heavy stuff I also play with different dynamics.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got a set of the SFTY3's for 7 string! I'll be wiring them up as soon as my damn power is back on (damn Tennessee ice storm...)!


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm curious how they stand up to Lundgren M7s and 8s? If anyone has experience with both, I'd love to hear your opinion/s.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 17, 2015)

IChuckFinleyI said:


> I'm curious how they stand up to Lundgren M7s and 8s? If anyone has experience with both, I'd love to hear your opinion/s.


I have clips of both in the same 27" and 29.4" 8-string versions here:

https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/sets/8-string-pickup-shootout

I personally like the SFTY3 a tad better than the Lundgren, but it's a close call. I just definitely prefer the "feel" of the Instrumentals and they sound a tad less sharp in the high end, which was my main gripe with the Lundgren M8s.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Feb 18, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> I have clips of both in the same 27" and 29.4" 8-string versions here:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/sets/8-string-pickup-shootout
> 
> I personally like the SFTY3 a tad better than the Lundgren, but it's a close call. I just definitely prefer the "feel" of the Instrumentals and they sound a tad less sharp in the high end, which was my main gripe with the Lundgren M8s.


 
Cool! Thank you!


----------



## areyna21 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just placed an order for a sfty-3 bridge pickup. Ethan is a really nice guy and shows genuine interest in putting out a good product. Sent him my bands demo and explained my guitar and rig to him. He took the time to listen and recommend the sfty-3. Great experience so far.


----------



## darren (Feb 24, 2015)

Those spike pole pieces are so damn cool.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 25, 2015)

How much do these cost? Does he have any plans to make an actual webpage/store rather than taking orders through facebook?


----------



## areyna21 (Feb 25, 2015)

The plain black ones are 130 each and 260 a set. There used to be a website but I'm not sure what exactly happened. He has other pickups and does extremely nice custom covers in wood and metal.


----------



## geekusa (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a Safety 3rd in my six string mahogany bodied guitar. As others have said it is cutting and tight. I find it cleans up well, splits amazingly well.
The best thing that I can say about the pickup is that it reproduces the sound of every move you make so clearly. Absurdly dynamic. Haven't tried BKP or Lundgren to compare, but then again I'm not even thinking about it with how good the Instrumental sounds.

Also Ethan is an awesome and super knowledgeable guy. He really cares about making awesome sounding (and looking) pickups. Interested to try some of his other designs.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice! Seems like a good price for what they are. I might have to give them a try.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 28, 2015)

areyna21 said:


> The plain black ones are 130 each and 260 a set. There used to be a website but I'm not sure what exactly happened. He has other pickups and does extremely nice custom covers in wood and metal.


Ethan is working on his website going back up as we speak.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 3, 2015)

I also got to try the 6-String set, for those of you who are interested. They are featured in my new 6-String Pickup Shootout:

6-String Pickup Shootout @ Sludge Studios Soundcloud


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

I have to get a pair, Ethan is a pretty nice dude aswell, very helpful. I'm thinking of using these for my S8, hopefully its not going to be too much of an issue with the pockets :s


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 3, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> I have to get a pair, Ethan is a pretty nice dude aswell, very helpful. I'm thinking of using these for my S8, hopefully its not going to be too much of an issue with the pockets :s


Maybe he can make you some that are matching the exact size of the S8's pickups.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> Maybe he can make you some that are matching the exact size of the S8's pickups.


 
yeah that could work, I did tell him what I would be using them for and it didn't sound like an issue, I'll facebook him when I get home and see.. hopefully wont be to much more for a custom fit, but either way I'm sure its worth it! Well I know it is.. I hate these stock pups. 

I may have to get a pair for my Guerilla aswell, but shes fine with D-activators. From the comments i gather this has a similar sound to the d-activators?


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 3, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> I may have to get a pair for my Guerilla aswell, but shes fine with D-activators. From the comments i gather this has a similar sound to the d-activators?


Not really. The D Activators have somewhat nasal mids and the high end is more fizzely despite them sounding less open than the SFTY3s.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

OK so He showed me a picture of how the bridge would look.. A bit offset then what I would like on the bass side. He said he can rewind the set for half the price. I asked him if he can just give me a rough idea of what rewinding will do to them more. So ill inquire about the custom sizing once he replies.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 7, 2015)

So I don't think we'll be doing a custom set.. he did however say that the a little off alignment most likely wont make much of a difference but also recommended I go with a set of M8s due to them being more of a fit. If I'm just going to replace one for now, I mean the extra 60-70 is most likely going to be worth, as much as I would like to support him and try these pups. Any suggestions?


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (May 5, 2015)

So do we HAVE to go through facebook to order them?


----------



## STK guitars (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi folks, I'm very satisfied for the sound and look of "Instrumental pick ups".
I was in contact on FB with Ethan, but seems that he don't use it very much.
Have anyone an other contact to plan orders with him?
Thanks


----------



## stennukas29 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wanting to order a slanted set but cant reach ethan on FB. Any1 know how i could get contact with him?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 17, 2017)

He's also on Instagram, but his last post is from 1 week ago, so he might be offline for a few days.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 18, 2017)

Be patient, he will get back to you. I was in contact with him 2 weeks ago when I ordered my set and it did take him a day to get back to me. He does ship internationally as well, so that shouldn't hold him back.

I should be receiving my set in the next few days. SO fkin excited to put these in my AM7.


----------



## oracles (Jan 18, 2017)

His response time averages anywhere from a few hours to about two days. He's always gotten back to me though, and always with answers to whatever question(s) I might have had.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 18, 2017)

He's definitely most active on Instagram, hes always gotten back to me in a day or so


----------



## Mike (Dec 14, 2017)

Necrobump, anyone have a diagram/the color codes for the SFTY3's?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 14, 2017)

Mike said:


> Necrobump, anyone have a diagram/the color codes for the SFTY3's?


green and bare are ground
red and white are for coil tapping/splitting (or tape off if just using as regular humbucker)
black is hot/goes to switch





if you want another diagram just shoot ethan an email on facebook.


----------



## Mike (Dec 14, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> green and bare are ground
> red and white are for coil tapping/splitting (or tape off if just using as regular humbucker)
> black is hot/goes to switch
> 
> ...



Thank you sir. This should be more than sufficient


----------

